# Bild aber kein Ton bei MKV an LG 42SL8000



## Bullz (15. Juni 2011)

hallo habe mir eine Videodatei runtergeladen und wollte sie über einen USB Stick auf meinem Fernseher ansehen. 

Leider kann mein Fernseher daheim nur das Bild wiedergeben. Ton gibt er Fehlermeldung aus. 

Würde nun gern die Videospur gleichlassen nur den Ton ( oder Container ka an was es liegt ) ändern das ich auch meinen Sound habe. 

Virtualdub öffnet keine mkvs leider. Dort wäre es sehr einfach mit Streamcopy etc .. leider


----------



## Caspar (15. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das liegt am Fernsehr. Der unterstützt dieses Format nicht, kenne das Problem. Ich habe eben mal schnell google angeworfen und da wird einem "Matroska" empfohlen. Belies dich mal darüber.


----------



## P4tr1ck (15. Juni 2011)

Bullz schrieb:


> Leider kann mein Fernseher daheim nur das Bild wiedergeben. Ton gibt er Fehlermeldung aus.


 
Hi,
das liegt daran das dein Fernseher kein DTS abspielen kann. In MKVs werden meist mehrere Audio Spuren hinterlegt, z.B DTS und AC3(Dolby Digital). Dein Fernseher kann aber nur die erste Audio Spur im MKV-Container abspielen. Wenn das die DTS Spur ist, bekommst du deine Fehlermeldung.

Es gibt einige Tools im Netz die die Reihenfolge im Container ändert oder wenn kein AC3 Spur vorhanden ist, diese von DTS in AC3 umwandelt.

Ich benutze derzeit den Popcorn AudioConverter.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juni 2011)

MKV ist schon ein Matroska-Container. Tja, Soundspur ist DTS. Dass der Fernseher nichts damit anfangen kann, ist natürlich bedauerlich. Du kannst die Datei durch den Mediacoder jagen und den Sound nach Stereo-PCM konvertieren. Das sollte der Fernseher packen. Ist zwar schade um den Surroundsound, aber da kann man nix machen...
AC3 geht natürlich auch, falls der Fernseher das kann.


----------

